# CLRBA - Kanger



## Lehan (10/8/16)

Hi Guys

I would like to know who has stock of the CLRBA base for the Kangertech CUPTI. I would like to replace my NEBOX with the CUPTI. Unfortunately is does not use the standard Kangertech RBA base as in the NEBOX or SUBTANK and without the RBA base, its not worth it.

Thanks,
Lehan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bloo (22/10/16)

Also looking for this, can't seem to find it on any of the local vendors sites.


----------

